# Fuel line and filter



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys, my pontiac 400 has an edelbrock 750cfm proformer series carb. I bought all of the edelbrock fue line/pump accessories. I went to install it today and my intake manifold had a little knob sticking up that gets in the way of me having the fuel filter on the tubing that attaches to the carb itself. This prevents me from either having the fuel filter or from using the whole setup and going with something else. I really like how the tubing fits and would like to keep it. Options I have thought of are:

1) Just delete the fuel filter altogether
2) Try to find another spot for the fuel filter
3) Cut the knob off the intake manifold to provide room (this one i'm least sure about because I don't know enough about intake manifolds to know if its a good idea or not)
4) Try to find a place to cut the tubing down so the filter will fit.

Do any of you guys have any suggestions?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

i would try to find another location for an in line fuel filter. never run without one. that will come back to haunt you for sure. never alter intake manifold in any way if its original pontiac. rickm.


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah I think I will do that. A friend of mine suggested putting a filter before the fuel pump. I will find a spot for it.

Sent from my Nexus S using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Most of us run two, a clear plastic one before the fuel pump right where the rubber line comes out of the frame and and a good inline one just before the carb. i will take a pic of my Eddy so you can see how i ran it.

banjo fitting on eddelbrock fuel log










You have to bend the log a bit to get it under the choke then over yoru manifold hump, do this over a large diameter pipe so you dont crease the line










Edelbrocks dont like more than 5PSI presure and the stock pumps run around 8 so i installed inline fuel regulator before the edelbrock filter


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the world of aftermarket parts  When I was building the Beast, I encountered a grand total of 1 - count em - 1 parts that actually bolted in and didn't require me to modify it or the things around it in some way.

Bear


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah Bear I can see I will have a long road ahead of me. Thanks for all of the pics. I have a buddy with a tube bender, I'm going to see if it can slightly modify it because it only needs to move out about a half and inch to work. If that doesn't work, I work for an oil company and I can probably talk one of the pipefitters to build me what I need.

Scott


----------

